# Time Zone Tribulations



## madimoff (Feb 17, 2010)

I don't think this strictly counts as technically difficult, just mentally taxing - I know we get a choice in time stuff but given everyone's in different locations, parts of the world, etc, and then has a choice how to present their posting times (I think)
how do we know if someone's JUST posted, or it was ages ago in another world zone, or etc
Might it be easier (I'm sure technically possible nowadays) to have some kind of correction so we know the 'for us' time of posts, even if the person posting thought (!) it was a totally different time when they did it - if you see what I mean!


----------



## Chris H. (Jan 27, 2007)

Click on User CP > Edit Options > Scroll down to "Date and Time Options"

From there you can set the boards to show time in your time zone.


----------



## madimoff (Feb 17, 2010)

Chris H. said:


> Click on User CP > Edit Options > Scroll down to "Date and Time Options"
> 
> From there you can set the boards to show time in your time zone.


Thanks; I think (!) I'd already done that - what I'm not sure about is whether everyone else's shows their posts at the time they posted in their own zone, or 'converted' to mine (if you see what I mean) ?


----------

